# 8dp3dt BFN FRER - is it over??



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
Just need some hope! Got a BFN this morning @ 8dp3dt, using FRER and an internet cheapie.
Really feel like this is the end for me   Is there still a chance?

Jenny x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jenny,

I don't have an answer for you I'm afraid....I have also tested today 7dp5dt and its a negative, wasn't going to test early but did in a moment of madness - now feel very negative and upset.......

So I ask the same question as you - was it just too early?  Is there any hope?

Good luck x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennyes2011 and Minkey114 -

Just wanted to say to you both that as u have both tested early - that there is hope I know someone who had a negative result as she tested too early - but actually got a BFP on the offical test day! 
Good luck to you both really hope it does work out for you both and you do go onto get BFP


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Munchkin   really hope you are right x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

me too x 
good luck minkey114


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny, do not give up hope, i haven't   fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi
i tested 11dp3dt and got a bfn, feelin so down this was my 8th tx.
rosebud


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it's over for us. I have had brown spotting since yesterday at 5PM, which is getting heavier. I've got very mild AF-like pains and this morning (9dp3dt) got a    on 2 types of high sensitive pregnancy tests  
I feel now that my chances are about 5% - still got some hope as no red blood but I think this is just AF starting slowly because of the cyclogest pessaries.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Girls step away from the pee sticks!!!!!

I tested 12dp2dt and was bfn!reason I tested was cos I had bad af like pains so was convinced it was all over and even more convinced after negative test!!I spent that whole day in tears then went to work next day feelin rubbish!after work I decided I'd do one more test cos it was the nite before otd and I thought if it hadn't changed by then then it never would but never for one min did I think it wouldve changed from the previous days negative so u can imagine my shock when the test was positive!!

Even yet I find it hard to believe and I'm 32wks 3 days so please don't lose hope!!use really r testin too early and use are gonna stress urselves out and that won't do u or ur wee embies any good!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Jenny

I am with all the girls that have said step away from the peesticks!!!!! It's really hard i know. I opened and closed the FR box yesterday and was so tempted. It's too early just now to get a reliable result. There is always hope. 

Minkey you're also very early with your testing. Rosebud, My clinic said to repeat 2 days later if negative on 12 days PT, so still hope my love.

I know how difficult it is to carry on 'as normal' as there is absolutely nothing normal about the IVF process, but we have to keep trying. I had a breakdown yesterday where i really thought everything was all over. Today is a better day and I'm bearing up OK, not perfect but who is going to be through all this!!! 

Be kind to yourselves my lovelies . 

Jenna, Thanks for your post it has really given me hope as our bodies tell lies. Congrats and enjoy your precious one when they arrive. Not long now!  

Jem1978


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your support.
My spotting has now increased to pink and is a bit heavier still - just like a very slow developing AF. Still getting cramps on and off. 
I am trying very hard to stay positive but it's bloody difficult.  

Jenny x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for your supprt Ladies, sadly I have started spotting (bright red) been going on all day - so completely heartbroken, but thanks for your support


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Minkey114,

I know exactly how you feel.
I have been getting AF cramps all night and woke up to full blown AF. So, we are also sadly heartbroken today. I had an idea it was over last night and was very upset.

Do you plan on doing a 3rd ICSI cycle? 

Jenny x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jenny,

I'm so so sorry that you are having to go through this to    I am totally devestated as I had got my hopes up this cycle if I'm honest.

All we can do is take it one day at a time, it will get easier I hope   , having the most painful period as a final    you aswell  

Yes we will do another cycle, just don't know when.  There are some immune issues I want to address first (I chose not to take Humira last time for raised TNFa, instead used intralipids and gluten free diet) but have decided that I am going to take it this time, I think it takes at least 3 months to work so we will be waiting at least 3 months.  Although to be honest would probably not be strong enough to cycle before then anyway.

What about you?  Are you going to go again? x x


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say So sorry Jenny and Minkey.  

Jem x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
Got official BFN today. I will be doing the next cycle ASAP, just want to get back to it.
How and why did you have the immune testing done? Were there any symptoms etc?

Feel disappointed, determined,  angry and worried ATM. 
Hope you are OK


----------

